# Small commercial job



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

My employer(they do a lot more than plumbing) is building a new office/warehouse and fab shop out of town so they sent me down to do the plumbing. I've been working on the heat lines the last few days. Tomorrow I'm going to take a break and start the waste & vent.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I only have my iPhone so I apologize for the picture quality. I still need to go back and add a few hangers and straps in a couple places.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> I only have my iPhone so I apologize for the picture quality. I still need to go back and add a few hangers and straps in a couple places.


Good thing you mentioned that, I could see the sharks circling! 
Nice work by the way!


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I love copper:thumbup:


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Great work, the copper is just beautiful

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Good looking work as ussual, Nik :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Finished up the heat aside from needing hangers. I also started on the potable water and waste & vent which I'll post some pics of tomorrow.


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

*Nice*

:thumbsup:Nice Work!!


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Such a pain piping back to back lavs.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

It's funny what some guys consider a "small job". You got all that done all by yourself? You must work fast... looks good.


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm jealous...they never let us get to work... untill everything is covered in fire-fluff..


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Couple more pics of the domestic water. Should have it finished up on Monday. The job is out of town so I fly down every Monday and fly back on Friday. Luckily it's only a 20 minute flight.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Works looks great! Can't believe you can use abs in commercial space though


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Works looks great! Can't believe you can use abs in commercial space though


And no-hub couplings on abs? not their intended use.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

No-hub said:


> And no-hub couplings on abs? not their intended use.


 You can use a no-hub coupling on PVC or ABS as long as you use a PVC/ABS No_Hug transition fitting.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Your piping is plumb, level and straight.......:thumbsup: You do quality work.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks just the way it suppose too.... 

Yes you are a professional plumber


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> You can use a no-hub coupling on PVC or ABS as long as you use a PVC/ABS No_Hug transition fitting.


Seems easier to just use a abs coupling instead of 2 adp and no hub coupling. I dont see the adp on the pic. In oregon you have to use adp. or a moulded rubber coupling is legal.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Works looks great! Can't believe you can use abs in commercial space though


Anything above the ceiling that's in a return air space has to be cast iron. I only used ABS in the walls because its quick and easier to make up small offsets. Don't have to cut down CI 1/16 bends. 

As for the no hub bands, i like them because at test time I can remove them and use Jim caps. 

Finished up the little bit of CI today. The rolling offsets are due to the selection of fittings I had. Still need to support the 2" long sweep 90's.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What part of the world do you plumb?


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Alaska, why do you ask?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Just curious, no particular reason


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice that 2nd last pic, what Does your Y connect too upstream?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice job. Love to see people take pride in their work.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Catlin987987 said:


> Very nice that 2nd last pic, what Does your Y connect too upstream?


The 3x2 wye pics up the 2 wye which picks up two lavs upstairs.


----------

